# Diagrama del flyback fsv14a004c de tv Samsung



## jaime villa

necesito diagrama del flyback fsv14a004c


----------



## el-rey-julien

http://prowest.ws/samsung_flyback_transformers/1534.htm
FSV14A004C(S)  y su reemplazo es (HR80044) de diemen 
y su esquema es este


----------

